# CSUSA GROUP BUY **MLK** CLOSED



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 18, 2007)

12/14/7
Back orders have all been shipped except for randbcrafts.  Still need to hear from Richard.  For all of the people that did not respond on the refund or IAP donation in regards to shipping being cheaper than paid, it is going to IAP as a donation in your name:
Here is the break down:
John -   $4.35 IAP donation
Mark -   $4.05 IAP donation 
Monty -  $2.75 IAP donation 
Dean -   $3.65 IAP donation 
Lance -  $2.75 IAP donation
Bruce -  $4.35 IAP donation
Rick -   $1.95 IAP donation
Total  Donation $23.85 Rounding up for an even $25.00

Thanks to those who participated and trusted us enough to run our first group buy.  There was a lot to learn on our part and we hope everyone was satisfied with the results.  We have no problem with doing more down the road.


Mike & Linda


*10/3/7
A few of you are due a refund on shipping.  Please let me know how you want the refund handled.  All donations to IAP will be done at one time to save Jeff the transaction fee.  At this point all orders have been shipped except for lawrence who is waiting on a backorder due in any time.  All other back orders will be handled when they arrive.  The Rhodium Retros I am told will be early Dec which is why we went ahead and shipped the rest of the order.

Group II Update and Status (Order Placed)(Order Received)
Mike I - Paid - Shipped B/O on retros and Pocket pens
John - Paid - Shipped - $4.35 IAP donation or Refund
Alfred - Paid - Shipped
Frank - Paid Shipped
Ron - Paid - Shipped
Mark - Paid -  Shipped - $4.05 IAP donation or Refund
Mike J - Paid - Shipped - 750-4200 Accessory Kit Discontinued $17.81 refunded
Monty - Paid - Shipped - $2.75 IAP donation or Refund
David H - Paid - shipped
Mike M - Paid - Shipped
Richard - Paid - B/O on Retros - Order Shipped
Mike I (add on)- Paid - Shipped with main order
Dean - Paid - Shipped - $3.65 IAP donation or Refund
Josef - Paid - Shipped
Husky - Paid - Shipped
Mark - Paid - Shipped
Dave - Paid - Shipped*

*10-2-7
Group II your order is in and has been checked in.  The Rhodium Jr. Retros are on backorder as are the pocket pens.  I will have this boxed up and ready to ship tomorrow.  I want to try and get this all done tonight as I have a grandmother very ill in the hospital, so if I send you email needing information, I need it ASAP.  Thanks for your understanding and patience.*

9-30-7
Group I you are all boxed, labeled and ready to be picked up by my mail carrier on Monday with a couple of minor exceptions.
Group I (Order Placed)(Order received)
Peter - Paid - Shipped
Lance - Paid - Shipped - Due $2.75 refund or IAP donation
Gary - Paid - Shipped
Jim - Paid - Shipped
Brian - Paid - Shipped - Due $4.35 refund
Bob - Paid - Shipped
Bruce - Paid - Shipped - Due $4.35 IAP donation
Rick - Paid - shipped - Due $1.95 refund or IAP donation
David - Paid - Shipped
Bob - Paid - Shipped
Mike R - Paid - Shipped
Lawrence - Paid - B/O
George - Paid - Shipped
Shirley - Paid - Shipped

Group II your box is due in on Monday.  For those who ordered the Jr Retro Rhodium kits, they are on back order.  You need to be thinking about how you want to handle it.  Your options are wait for the back order to come in and ship all at once or two seperate shipments and you will need to cover the cost of the second shipment.

9-27-7
Group I's box arrived today.  The front corner of the box was torn and was partially untaped.  I will go through the contents tonight to see if anything is missing.  The box was pretty full so I am hopeful.  Just in case UPS marked the box as open in case anything is missing.  Depending on how late we stay up Friday night we should get most of Group I's order mailed on Saturday, and all of it in the mail by Monday.  Group II's box is scheduled for delivery on Monday.

9/24/7
Both orders have been placed now.  Rhodium Jr. Retros & Pocket Pens are on B/O.  The accesory kit for the duo pen kits are no longer available.  Once we go back through all of the orders and ship we will refund the amount for this kit.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

We have reached our limit this buy is now closed


---------------------------------------------------------------------
9/21/7 7:55pm EST
We have about $500 left on group II buy before we close it down.

------------------------------------------------------------------

9-21-7
Group I's Order was placed and will be shipped today.
It ended up being 382 items at $2946.27.
Group II's Order will still be placed on Monday and we will take orders until we hit the 3K mark.  There are a few of you we still have to check your totals and send an email to.  This will be later tonight.  Thanks again for everyones patience.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

9/20/7
Status: OK I have broke this down into two groups as we are placing the order for the first group in the AM.  The second group's order will be placed on Monday morning.  This list is just to let you know your status as we have just sent many of you your totals via email.  If your name is not on this list, we did not receive an email from you, if you sent one you may want to resend.  Thanks for those of you who have participated.  You have been VERY patient with us and we appreciate it, this is a learning experience for us.

Group I (Order Placed)
Peter - Paid
Lance - Paid
Gary - Paid
Jim - Paid
Brian - Paid
Bob - Paid
Bruce - Paid
Rick - Paid
David - Paid
Bob - Paid
Mike R - Paid
Lawrence - Paid
George - Paid
Shirley - Paid

Group II (Order Placed)
Mike I - Paid
John - Paid
Alfred - Paid
Frank - Paid
Ron - Paid
Mark - Paid
Mike J _ Paid
Monty - Paid
David H - Paid
Mike M - Paid
Richard - Paid
Mike I (add on)- Paid
Dean - Paid
Josef - Paid
Husky - Paid
Mark - Paid
Dave - Paid



---------------------------------------------------------------------

OK folks here we go........

This is going to be a very quick group buy as the order must be placed by Monday the 24th.  Payment is by PayPal only and payment needs to be complete by Saturday evening.  This will give me Sunday to compile the order to place on Monday.  I do not have the funds to front a several thousand dollar group buy.  

I have listed only kits and their prices to get this started quicker.  If there is anything you want such as bits and bushings then you will need to give me the item number with the order.  The prices shown reflect a 39% discount on the kits.  The 1% is for insurance to me from CSUSA and any unexpected costs.  Anything that is not listed multiply the price by .81 to figure the price for the item.  This will give you a 19% discount on that item.
Example:  
850-4151 Accessory Kit    $14.99 x .81 = $12.14

If we get into a blank discount then those will be refigured and the difference refunded.

*PAYPAL PAYMENT*
Please add $0.31 +3.0% to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges.  Sorry but this is what PayPal charges me.  

*SHIPPING*
Will be defaulted to $8.95 via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. 

*Domestic Insurance:*
*I require that you pay for Insurance.</u>* I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600

*International orders* will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium. Here is how I will handle International Orders: You Paypal me the amount for the Kits. Once I have your kits, I will get the exact amount for shipping. I will then have you Paypal me a second time to cover the shipping and Paypal charges.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

If these terms are not acceptable to you then please do not order.  If you cannot post PayPal funds by Saturday please do not order.
If you have any question please ask before ordering.  Please PM me your order and I will verify the amount and send the PayPal email info.


*Ballpoint Pen Kits*</u>
050-4205 10k Americana Pen Kit    $3.65 
050-4010 10k Cigar Pen Kit        $53.65 
050-4100 10k European Pen Kit     $3.20 
050-0400 10k Father Sing Pen Kit    $3.20 
050-4401 10k Slimline Pen Kit    $2.56 
050-4201 10k Gold  Americana Classic Pen Kit  $3.20 
*050-0345 10k Americana Filigree Pen Kit     $3.96 
*050-0385 Rhodium Americana Filigree Pen Kit     $8.85 
*Americana Pen Kits*</u>
050-0405 24k    $2.43    
050-4220 Titanium    $5.28    
050-4310 Satin Gold    $2.46    
050-4204 Satin Nickel    $2.46    
050-4206 Satin Pearl    $2.46    
050-0303 Rhodium    $5.61 
050-4001 10k Gold Beaded Pen Kit    $2.78 
050-4422 Tactile/Tactile Broker Pen Kit    $3.41    
050-4412 10k/Tactile Broker Pen Kit    $4.87    
050-0307 Rhodium/Tactile Broker Pen Kit    $7.31 
*Cigar pen Kits*</u>
050-0604 24k Gold    $3.04
050-0390 Rhodium    $7.05    
050-4063 Black Titanium    $4.87 
050-4500 10k Gold Click Pen Kit    $3.04    
050-0420 24k Gold Click Pen Kit    $2.43 
050-4545 10k Combination Pen/Pencil Kit    $4.87 
050-4435 10k Deco European Pen Kit    $3.81 
*050-4200 10k Duo Pen Kit     $4.53 
*050-0340 10k European Filigree Pen Kit    $4.53    
*050-0380 Rhodium European Filigree Pen Kit     $7.18 
*European Pen Kits</u>*
050-4101 24k Gold    $2.43    
050-4120 Titanium    $4.58    
050-4110 Satin Gold    $2.25    
050-4165 Satin Nickel    $3.20    
050-4166 Satin Pearl    $2.25    
050-0301 Rhodium    $5.19    
050-4495 Tactile    $3.20    
050-4062 Black Titanium    $3.87 
050-7090 10k Father Sing Desk Pen Kit    $63.97 
050-0370 Rhodium Father Sing Pen Kit    $4.39 
*050-0350 10k Havana Ballpoint Pen Kit    $4.40    
*050-0360 Rhodium Havana Ballpoint Pen Kit    $5.82    
*050-0361 Rhodium w/Stone Havana Ballpoint Pen Kit    $9.11 
050-4040 10k Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen    $5.19    
050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen    $8.53 
050-4450 10k KC Twist Pen Kit    $2.87    
050-4451 Satin Gold KC Twist Pen Kit    $2.87    
050-4452 Satin Nickel KC Twist Pen Kit    $2.87    
050-0355 Rhodium KC Twist Pen Kit    $4.00
050-4150 10k Mini Euro Pen Kit    $3.20 
050-4474 10k Patriot Pen Kit    $3.20    
050-4442 Satin Nickel Patriot Pen Kit    $3.20    
050-2414 Black Chrome Patriot Pen Kit    $3.04    
050-0391 Rhodium Patriot Pen Kit    $5.48 
050-4009 Chrome Pocket Pen Kit    $2.90    
050-4007 Black Titanium Pocket Pen Kit    $2.03
050-4008 10k Pocket Pen Kit    $2.90 
050-4430 10k Presidential Pen Kit    $3.20 
050-0365 Rhodium Silver Bullet Pen Kit    $7.38    
050-4064 Black Titanium Silver Bullet Pen Kit    $4.87 
050-4405 24k Slimline Pen Kit    $1.37    
050-4420 Titanium Slimline Pen Kit    $3.81    
050-4410 Satin Gold Slimline Pen Kit    $2.56    
050-4440 Satin Nickel Slimline Pen Kit    $2.56    
050-4441 Satin Pearl Slimline Pen Kit    $2.56    
050-0304 Rhodium Slimline Pen Kit    $3.87    
050-4490 Tactile Slimline Pen Kit    $2.14    
050-4060 Black Titanium Slimline Pen Kit    $2.65 
050-4464 10k Gold Soft Grip Pen Kit    $2.75    
050-2424 Black Chrome Soft Grip Pen Kit    $3.04    
050-0357 Rhodium Soft Grip Pen Kit    $4.03 


*Rollerball & Fountain Pen Kits*</u>
050-0410 24k Americana Pen Kit Rollerball    $2.43    
050-0369 Rhodium Americana Pen Kit Rollerball    $9.58    
050-0368 Rhodium Americana Pen Kit Fountain    $10.36 
050-4415 10k Artisan Pen Kit Rollerball    $4.26    
050-4425 24k Artisan Pen Kit Rollerball    $3.04    
050-4408 10k Artisan Pen Kit Fountain    $5.64    
050-4407 24k Artisan Pen Kit Fountain    $4.26 
050-4130 Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball    $27.26    
050-4131 Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Fountain    $34.15    
050-4132 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball    $24.39    
050-4133 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Fountain    $28.05 
050-4080 10k Executive Pen Kit Fountain    $5.48 
050-4020 10k Gentlemen's Pen Kit Rollerball    $6.70    
050-4460 Titanium Gentlemen's Pen Kit Rollerball    $8.85    
050-0396 Rhodium Gentlemen's Pen Kit Rollerball    $11.29    
050-4030 10k Gentlemen's Pen Kit Fountain    $10.97    
050-4461 Titanium Gentlemen's Pen Kit Fountain    $13.41    
050-0397 Rhodium Gentlemen's Pen Kit Fountain    $14.02
*050-1420 10k Havana Pen Kit Rollerball     $5.53    
*050-0315 Rhodium Havana Pen Kit Rollerball     $6.95    
*050-0335 Rhodium w/Stone Havana Pen Kit Rollerball    $10.72    
*050-1430 10k Havana Pen Kit Fountain     $8.05    
*050-0320 Rhodium Havana Pen Kit Fountain     $10.20    
*050-0330 Rhodium w/Stone Havana Pen Kit Fountain     $15.38 
050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball    $27.26    
050-4182 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Fountain    $37.81    
050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball    $25.61    
050-4184 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Fountain    $31.71 
050-4191 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball    $27.26    
050-4192 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain    $33.54    
050-4193 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball    $24.39    
050-4194 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain    $26.22 
*Jr Gentleman's Pen Kits</u>*
050-4107 10k Rollerball    $4.87    
050-4157 Titanium Rollerball    $7.63    
050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball    $8.42    
050-4178 Black Titanium Rollerball    $8.53    
050-4109 10k Fountain    $7.92    
050-4159 Titanium Fountain    $10.97    
050-0374 Rhodium Fountain    $10.89
050-4180 Black Titanium Fountain    $10.68 
*Jr Gentlemen's II Pen Kit Postable Cap</u>*
050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball    $4.87    
050-4156 Titanium Rollerball    $7.63    
050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball    $8.42    
050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball    $8.53    
050-4108 10k Gold Fountain    $7.92    
050-4158 Titanium Fountain    $10.97    
050-0373 Rhodium Fountain    $10.89    
050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain    $10.68 
050-4622 Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball    $6.70    
050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball    $11.13    
050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball    $7.47    
050-4625 Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain    $10.36    
050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain    $14.18    
050-4624 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain    $11.13 
050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball    $17.20    
050-2328 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball    $14.15    
050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain    $18.76    
050-2327 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain     $17.51 
*Jr Statesman II Postable Pen Kits*</u>
050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain    $18.76    
050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball    $17.20    
050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain    $17.51    
050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball    $14.15 
050-0378 Rhodium Ligero Pen Kit Rollerball    $7.31    
050-0379 Rhodium Ligero Pen Kit Fountain    $5.66    
050-4044 10k Ligero Pen Kit Rollerball    $5.48    
050-4045 10k Ligero Pen Kit Fountain    $4.38 
050-4185 Rhodium/22k Gold Lotus Pen Kit Rollerball    $36.59    
050-4186 Rhodium/22k Gold Lotus Pen Kit Fountain    $42.08    
050-4187 Rhodium/Black Titanium Lotus Pen Kit Rollerball    $29.88    
050-4188 Rhodium/Black Titanium Lotus Pen Kit Fountain    $34.76 
050-4014 10k Panache Pen Kit    $6.09    
050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit    $5.48    
050-4016 Rhodium Panache Pen Kit    $8.08 
050-0322 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball    $19.83    
050-0321 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Fountain    $23.59    
050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball    $16.17    
050-0323 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Fountain    $19.83 


Items with the * are the discontinued items.  I called and they will discount them only the 20% not the added 25% for quantity.  Darn the luck.


----------



## arioux (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi,

Would you ship to Canada? My order should fit in a flat rate envelope

Thanks

Alfred

Just saw my answer, sorry, need new glasses.  I'm preparing my order


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 18, 2007)

I will send to Canada.  Be advised if someone steps on a flat rate envelope with kits in it the chances of the tubes surviving are pretty slim.  I would rather be safe sending first class international (slower but safer and cheaper) but will ship the way you choose.  Just remember once it leaves me damages or loss are via insurance recovery only.

Mike


----------



## arioux (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi,

No prob.  fine with me, i tought that the flat rate was less trouble for you[:I]

Alfred


----------



## curlymaplefan (Sep 18, 2007)

Can we order bushings for the kits?   and question are the European pens the same as the designer pens and take the same bushing?


----------



## wudwrkr (Sep 18, 2007)

Mike,
<s>Quick question on the discount.  The normal quantity discount for more than 100 kits is 25% + the special 20% discount that CSUSA is offering.  You are discounting the kits 39%.  What is happening with the difference?  I just want to understand the pricing before I participate.</s>
Nevermind, I figured it out.  25% discount and then 20% equals 40% overall.  I was confused.

Thanks!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by curlymaplefan_
> 
> Can we order bushings for the kits?   and question are the European pens the same as the designer pens and take the same bushing?


As stated in the listing you can order anything as long as you give the item number.  There is an example above to figure the discount.  As for the European and the Designer kits using the same bushings I cannot answer this as I have not done a European from CSUSA before.  Maybe someone else can chime in on that one for you.

Mike


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 18, 2007)

Guess I'll have to double up on some things!
2 050-4132 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball    $24.39    
1 050-4133 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Fountain    $28.05 
2 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball    $8.53    
2 050-0322 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball    $19.83    
2 050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball    $16.17    
1 050-0323 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Fountain    $19.83 

The subtotal is $185.72
With S&H, Ins. & PP, I get a total of $204.37

Please let me know if that's correct, and I'll send PayPal using your contact
info I have from our last transaction.

*Dang, off by a cent.*
Payment sent.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 18, 2007)

Gary PM sent.


----------



## curlymaplefan (Sep 18, 2007)

Here's my order
2. 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball $7.63e 
1. 850-4151 acc kit              14.99e
 5. 050-4101 24k Gold  euro      $2.43e
2.  050-4166 Satin Pearl         $2.25e
2.  050-4165 Satin Nickel        $3.20e
5.  050-4405 24k Slimline Pen Kit $1.37e
2.  050-4441 Satin Pearl Slimline Pen Kit $2.56e
 2. 050-2404  blk chrome           3.59e
2.050-4410 Satin Gold Slimline Pen Kit $2.56e
2.  050-4440 Satin Nickel Slimline Pen Kit $2.56e
1. 071-0070 7mm bit                  3.23e
1. 155-1100  euro bushin kit         3.23e

  total    89.15
add shipping,paypal,ins grand total 94.19
  let me know your paypal address and I will pay ya

  Thanks
  Jim


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 18, 2007)

Bob PM Sent
Jim PM Sent
Mike PM Sent


----------



## txbatons (Sep 18, 2007)

Mike and Linda,
Here's my order. Please check the totals and I'll send a PayPal payment. Thanks for handling this group buy!

1	050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball $8.53
1	050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball $8.42
1	050-4156 Titanium Rollerball $7.63
1	050-4158 Titanium Fountain $10.97
1	050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain $18.76
1	050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball $14.15
6	050-9159  Replacement tubes  $.36  (2.16)

subtotal $70.62
shipping 8.95
insurance 2.05
Paypal 2.76
Grand total: $84.38


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 18, 2007)

Brain PM Sent


----------



## eskimo (Sep 18, 2007)

Mike & Linda,

Please count me in for the following:

5 - 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball $7.63 
5 - 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball $8.42 
5 - 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball $8.53 
5 - 050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain $18.76 
5 - 050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball $17.20 
5 - 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball $14.15

subtotal $373.45
shipping 8.95
insurance 5.50
Paypal 11.64
Grand total: $399.54

I believe I did the math correctly.  If you would confirm and PM me with your Paypal account, I would appreciate it.

Thanks for you effort in doing this buy.

Bob


----------



## curlymaplefan (Sep 18, 2007)

Payment sent


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 18, 2007)

Bob PM Sent
Gary Payment recieved
Jim Payment received


----------



## LanceD (Sep 19, 2007)

Please put me down for the following:

6 each - 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball $8.42 - 50.52
6 each - 050-0373 Rhodium Fountain $10.89  - 65.34
                                            -------
                                             115.86  sub total
                                               8.95  shipping
                                               3.45  insurance
                                             --------
                                             128.26
                                               4.16  pay pal fees
                                             --------
                                              132.42 total

Please confirm totals and send me your payment info.

Thanks,
Lance


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 19, 2007)

Lance PM Sent


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 19, 2007)

Would like the following:

2 050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $18.76 
1 050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain $18.76 
2 050-4460 Titanium Gentlemen's Pen Kit Rollerball $8.85 

Total       73.98
Shipping     8.95
Insurance    2.05
PayPal       2.86
Grand total 87.84

Please advise PalPal address if this is correct.

Thanks!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 19, 2007)

Jr Gentlemen's II Pen Kit Postable Cap
10 PCS   050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball $4.87 
10 PCS   050-4156 Titanium Rollerball $7.63 

First class mail shipping to Canada is fine. Please advise your PAYPAL with total amount and I will transfer the funds.

Thanks for running this GROUP BUY.

-Peter-

PAYPAL ($141.88) sent Sept. 20


----------



## rixstix (Sep 19, 2007)

*1 ea* 050-4187 Rhodium/Black Titanium Lotus Pen Kit Rollerball $29.88 
*1 ea *050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $27.26 
*1 ea *050-0322 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $19.83 
*3 ea *050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball $17.20  $51.60
*1 ea* 050-4460 Titanium Gentlemen's Pen Kit Rollerball $8.85  
*1 ea *050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball $8.42 
*1 ea* 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball $8.53 
Total pen kits $ 154.37

PayPal $4.94
Shipping $8.95
Insurance $3.45

Total $171.71

Please confirm total and send PayPal info

TNX for championing this group buy


----------



## barkisini (Sep 19, 2007)

Please accept my order for:

1  050-4191 Jr. Emp RB Rhod 22K       $27.26
1  050-4192 Jr Emp FP Rhod 22K         33.54
2  050-4020 Gent RB                    13.40
2  050-4030 Gent FP 10K                21.94
1  050-2329 Jr States FP               18.76
1  050-2330 Kr States RB               17.20
5  050-4014 Panache RB                 30.45

Insurance                               3.45
Shipping                                8.95
Paypal                                  5.57


Grand Total (I hope)                  $180.52


John B.

Jbauer@barkis.net

(Thanks for doing this!)


----------



## davdee70 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey, heres my order let me know my totals and will send paypal payment right out

10 - 050-0390 Rhodium cigar $7.05 x 10 = 70.50
10 - 050-4063 Black Titanium cigar $4.87 x 10 = 48.70 
 1 - 155-4101 Set of Bushings    $3.23
10 - 050-9061 Replacement Tubes cigar pen  $0.41 x 10 = 4.10 
 2 - 050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball $14.15 x 2 = 28.30
 2 - 050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball $17.20 x 2 = 34.40

 189.23 total of goods
   8.95 shipping
   3.45 insurance
   6.36 paypal
-----------------------
 207.99 total

If this is correct just let me know and I will get paypal right out to you. 

Thanks,
David Karnes


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 19, 2007)

OK I am going to close my buy down now so that we can get the order in a little early if possible.  Those still needing to buy, Chris is running the same buy.  Check his post in this forum.

For those last few who have not received an email from me yet, I will have it out to you in later tonight as well as posting the totals sold on this buy.

Thanks for all who have participated.

Mike & Linda


----------



## rixstix (Sep 19, 2007)

Payment sent


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 19, 2007)

We have PMed everyone that has placed an order through this group buy.  If you have not received your email please let us know.

Totals from everyone but us.  (still have to figure that one out [])
187 Kits
5 Bushing Sets
28 Spare Tube Sets
1 Drill Bit
1 Assec. Kit

Grand Total with shipping: $2273.93


----------



## davdee70 (Sep 19, 2007)

Paypal sent. Thanks for doing the buy


----------



## barkisini (Sep 20, 2007)

Paypal sent, thanks again.

John B.


----------



## Boss302 (Sep 20, 2007)

Ok Mike, here you go . . .

050-4040 10k Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $5.19 (20X)=103.80
050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $8.53 (15X)=127.95
050-4107 10k Rollerball $4.87 (10X)=48.70
050-0374 Rhodium Fountain $10.89 (10X)=108.90
050-0322 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $19.83 (5X)=99.15
050-0321 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $23.59 (5X)=117.95
050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Rollerball $16.17 (5X)=80.85
050-0323 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen Kit Fountain $19.83 (5X)=99.15
050-4037 Jr. Gentleman Bushings 3.99 (1X)=3.23
192-1250 12.5mm drill bit 6.99 (1X)=5.66
050-9159 Jr. Gentleman tubes .45 (10X)=3.64

Pen Kit Total = 798.98

Shipping = 8.95

Insurance = 7.30

Total = 815.23

PayPal = (24.45 + .31) 24.76

Grand Total = 839.99

Please verify numbers and send me a Paypal invoice.

Thanks

Pat


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Sep 20, 2007)

Folks we are opening this back up for another buy.  We did not realize that Chris was going to close his so quick.  That goofy Ed must have bought a bundle.

We are placing an order today for what has been ordered and paid.  (We have a $3000 a day limit on our debit card)  This will stay open until Saturday or until the $3000 mark is hit again.  (Most likely the latter)  Payment has to be received by Saturday, no exceptions.

Mike & Linda


----------



## eldee (Sep 20, 2007)

I would like to get in on the buy! thanks for keeping it open.
Here is the list:

(2) 050-4310 Satin Gold Americana $2.46                             $4.92
(1) 050-4063 Black Titanium Cigar $4.87                             $4.87
(3) 50-4101 24k Gold European $2.43                                 $7.29
(2) 050-4110 Satin Gold European $2.25                              $4.50
(1) 050-4062 Black Titanium European $3.87                          $3.87
(2) 050-0410 24k Americana Pen Kit Rollerball $2.43                 $4.86
(1) 050-4425 24k Artisan Pen Kit Rollerball $3.04                   $3.04 
(2) 050-4407 24k Artisan Pen Kit Fountain $4.26                     $8.52
(1) 050-4131 Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $34.15      $34.15
(1) 050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $27.26   $27.26
(2) 050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball Jr. Gent $4.87                     $9.74
(1) 050-4108 10k Gold Fountain Jr. Gent $7.92                       $7.92
(1) 050-4622 Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $6.70               $6.70
(1) 050-4045 10k Ligero Pen Kit Fountain $4.38                      $4.38

                                                         Total     $132.02


Merchandise      $132.02
Shipping           $8.95
Insurance	   $3.45
Paypal		   $4.64
Total	         $149.06

Please confirm the amount and send Paypal information.

Lawrence


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> Folks we are opening this back up for another buy.  We did not realize that Chris was going to close his so quick.  That goofy Ed must have bought a bundle.



Ed is buying quite a few, but I just need to keep mine from getting too big.  It's the busy show season for me right now and I'm getting low on stock.  Terrible problem to have.  I was hoping others would open some other group buys.  If I wasn't so busy right now, I'd gladly take everybody's orders.  This could have easily passed the 871 kits from the last buy.  The way it is, I will have about 10 guys in this one and over 400 kits.[]


----------



## Woodlvr (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike and Linda,
  Here is my order:

2ea  050-0324 Rhodium/Black Titanium Statesman Pen kit Rollerball                                            $16.17
1ea  050-4035                                         $3.23
2ea  050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball       $14.15 
10ea 050-4007 Black Titanium Pocket Pen Kit           $2.03
1ea  050-8020 Bushings                                $1.22    
2ea  050-4460 Titanium Gentlemen's Pen Kit Rollerball $8.85 
2ea  050-4545 10k Combination Pen/Pencil Kit          $4.87 
1ea  155-5101 Bushings                                $4.04
2ea  050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball     $11.13 
1ea  251-1050 10.5mm Drill Bit                        $5.66

Subtotal     $144.79
Shipping     $  8.95
Insurance    $  3.45
Paypal       $  4.73

Total        $161.92

Please double check my totals and I will Paypal you the funds right away.  Thank you for doing a second group buy.  I would do one but living in Utah I would have to pay sales tax and no shipping but we would not come out as good on the discounts. Please PM me your PP info.  Thank you again. 

Mike


----------



## Monty (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike,
Thanks for opening it back up. Here's my small order
One each of the following:
050-4185 Rhodium/22k Gold Lotus Pen Kit Rollerball $36.59 
050-4187 Rhodium/Black Titanium Lotus Pen Kit Rollerball $29.88 
050-4181 Rhodium/22k Gold Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $27.26 
050-4183 Rhodium/Black Titanium Imperial Pen Kit Rollerball $25.61 
050-4198 Bushings for Imperial/Lotus $3.24
SUBTOTAL                                                 $122.58
Shipping & Ins.                                              12.40
SUB TOTAL                                                $134.98
PayPal Fee                                                      4.58
TOTAL                                                       $139.56

As per others, please double check my math. I'll send PayPal as soon as I hear back from you.


----------



## RonRaymond (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Mike & Linda,

Here's my order if I can still get in on the buy...

050-4020 10k Gentlemen's Pen Kit Rollerball  4 @ 6.70 = 26.80
050-4035 Set of Gentlemen's Bushings         1 @ 3.23 =  3.23
075-3764 37/64" Drill Bit                    1 @ 7.28 =  7.28
050-4063 Black Titanium Cigar                4 @ 4.87 = 19.48
155-4101 Set of Cigar Bushings               1 @ 3.23 =  3.23
050-4060 Black Titanium Slimline Pen Kit     4 @ 2.65 = 10.60

Subtotal = 70.62
Shipping =  8.95
Insurnace = 2.05
Paypal fee= 0.31
Paypal 3% = 2.46

Grand total = 84.39

If this looks good to you, drop me a note and I'll get Paypal right off to you.  Thanks for doing this group buy!!!


----------



## melogic (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike,
Thanks for putting this order together. I have my order listed below. If there is anything wrong as far as dollar figures, let me know and send me your paypal information and I will paypal the money to you.


050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball $4.87 = 8 
050-4108 10k Gold Fountain $7.92   = 2
                                 ---------
                   Sub total:     $54.80
                   Insurance:      $2.05
                   Shipping :      $8.95
                   PayPal   :      $2.28
                                 ---------
                    TOTAL   :     $68.08


----------



## bananajeep (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike and Linda,
Here is my order.

050-0390 Rhodium Cigar Pen 2 X $7.05 = $21.15 
050-4063 Black Titanium Cigar Pen  4 X $4.87 = $19.48 
050-0321 Rhodium/22k Gold Statesman Pen Kit Fountain 1 X $23.59 = 23.59 
*050-4200 10k Duo Pen Kit 4 X $4.53 = $18.12 

Not on your list

050-0395 RHODIUM CIGAR PENCIL 3 X $6.83(39% off) = $20.49
050-5007 10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL 2 X $5.19(39% off) = $10.38
050-5008 BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL 2 X $5.19(39% off) = $10.38
050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL 2 X $5.19(39% off) = $10.38
050-5003 4B Replacement Leads - Set of two 5.6 mm  2 X $2.42 = $4.84
050-5020 SET OF 5 COLOR LEADS 3 X $3.23 = $9.69
050-4600 BLACK GEL INK REFILL (pkg 5) 2 X $4.85 = $ 9.70
050-4601 BLUE GEL INK REFILL (pkg 5) 2 X $4.85 = $ 9.70
050-1200 7mm Interchangeable Pilot Shaft 1 X $8.09 = $8.09
050-1209 25/64 Interchangeable Pilot Shaft 1 X $12.14 = $ 12.14
050-1207 37/64â€ Interchangeable Pilot Shaft 1 X $16.19 = $16.19
050-1208 15/32â€ Interchangeable Pilot Shaft 1 X $16.19 = $16.19
050-1220 1/2"Barrel Trimmer 1 X $12.14 = $12.14
075-3764 37/64" DRILL BIT 1 X $7.28 = $7.28
075-1532 15/32" DRILL BIT 1 X $7.28 = $7.28
050-1021 CHROME KEY RING 10 X $1.54 = $15.40 (1.91 each pre-qty discount)
047-3100 SMALL EYELET SCREW WITH RING (pkg 10) 2 X $2.42 = $4.84
403-1000 MINIATURE BIRDS COLORED (pkg 6)2 X $3.23 = $6.46
189-0100 PLUMB BOBBLE KIT 3 X $4.04 = $12.12
750-4200 Accessory Kit for Duo Pen 1 X $17.81 = $17.81

Merchandise = $303.84
Shipping = $ 8.95
Insurance = $5.50
Pay Pal =  $9.86

Total = $328.15

PM me after you have confirmed the totals.  I calcualted 19% discount on all non kit items and 39% on all Kits (except the Duo kits).


----------



## Sawdustier (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks so much for opening this back up.  I can't get to this site from work (it's blocked) and thought I had missed out.  Here's my order and total I came up with.  PM me with confirmation and pay pal info.

 2 050-4191 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $27.26    54.52
       Jr Gent II Tapered cap
 5  050-4157 Titanium Rollerball $7.63        38.15
 5  050-0372 Rhodium Rollerball $8.42         42.10
 10  050-4401 10k Slimline Pen Kit $2.56      25.56
 5   050-4120 Titanium Euro $4.58             22.90  

Not on your list:
 1  050-4037 Set of Bushings  3.23	 3.23 
 5  050-9159 Replacement Tubes  @ .45	 1.82
 5  050-9021 Replacement Tubes  @ .60 	 2.43

Sub Total  190.71
Shipping     8.95
Insurance    3.45
Pay Pal      6.40     Total    $209.51

Thanks again


----------



## johnnycnc (Sep 20, 2007)

I would like to get in for the following,please:

(1) 050-4185 Rhodium/22k Gold Lotus Pen Kit Rollerball $36.59 
(1) 050-4130 Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball $27.26 
(2) 050-4015 Black Chrome Panache Pen Kit $5.48 
(2) 050-4016 Rhodium Panache Pen Kit $8.08 
(1) 050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit $8.53 

sub total =99.50
shipping  =8.95
insurance =2.05
paypal    =3.63
total     =114.13
Please check my math,and PM me.Will paypal asap.
Thank you very much for running this!


----------



## fstepanski (Sep 20, 2007)

Mike,
Thanks for taking this on & re-opening the post!!!
I've included Pen Blanks, please let me know if my #'s all match..
Please let me know paypal address.
Thanks again!!

(3) 050-5007 10k Artist Sketch Pencil Kit  $5.19    		15.57
(3) 050-5008 Black Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit  $5.19	15.57
(3) 050-5009 Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit    $5.19 		15.57
(5) 050-5020 Color Pencil Leads 5.5mm    $2.45			12.25
(5) 050-5003 4B Replacement Lead 5.6mm    $1.83 		 9.15
(5) 050-5004 HB Replacement Lead 5.6mm    $1.83			 9.15
(5) 050-0604 Cigar pen 24k Gold $3.04				15.20
(5) 050-0390 Cigar pen Rhodium $7.05				35.25
(5) 050-4063 Cigar pen Black Titanium $4.87 			24.25
(2) 050-4132 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Rollerball $24.39 	48.78

Pen Blank
Alt Ivory
(3) 080-4625 1" x 6" Alternative Ivory Blank    $3.82		11.46

Truestone Blank Size B
(1) 239-1101 Turquoise 7/8" x 5 1/2"    $9.15  			 9.15
(1) 239-1111 White Web 7/8" x 5 1/2"    $9.15			 9.15

Truestone Blank Size A
(2) 239-0101 Turquoise 11/16" x 5"    $5.49 			10.98

Goodies:   $241.48
Insurance:   $4.60
Shipping:    $8.95

Sub:       $255.03
Paypal:       7.96
Total:     $262.99


----------



## arioux (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you, thank you, thank you !!!

Here is my order:

5  050-5008 BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL @ $5.19 =	 $25.95
5  050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL @ $5.19 =		 $25.95
1  050-5006 Bushing for artist sketch pencil @ $3.23 =			 $3.23
2  050-5003 4B Replacement Leads - Set of two 5.6 mm@ $2.42 = 	 $4.84
1  050-5020 SET OF 5 COLOR LEADS @ $3.23 = 			 $3.23
1  050-4040 10k Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit @ $5.19 = 		 $5.19
1  050-9042 Replacement tubes for Gentlemen pencil @ .41 = 	 $0.41
1  075-3764 37/64" Drill Bit @ $7.28 = 					 $7.28
2  050-4156 Titanium Rollerball @ $7.63 = 				 $15.26
2  050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball @ $8.42 =				 $16.84
1  050-4158 Titanium Fountain @ $10.97 =				 $10.97 
1  050-0373 Rhodium Fountain @ $10.89 =				 $10.89 
1  050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain @ $17.51 =		 $17.51 
1  050-2332 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball @ $14.15 =		 $14.15 
1  050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain @ 18.76 =			 $18.76 
1  050-2330 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball @ $17.20 =			 $17.20
1  050-4095 Caligraphy 1.5mm fountain nib @ $4.86 =			 $4.86
1  155-5150 Bookmark mandrel @ 3.24 =				 $3.24


Sub Total $205.76
Paypal: $6.50
Total : $212.26

Shipping cost to Canada to come.  

Send Paypal info and payment will follow in a flash
Did i say thank you? 

Alfred


----------



## scuba (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you for putting together this group buy!

Here is my order:

2 050-0368 Rhodium Americana Pen Kit Fountain $10.36 = $20.72
1 050-4131 Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $34.15 = $34.15 
1 050-4133 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $28.05 = $28.05
2 050-4192 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $33.54 = $67.08
1 050-4194 Rhodium/Black Titanium Jr Emperor Pen Kit Fountain $26.22 = $26.22
2 050-4626 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Fountain $14.18 = $28.36
2 050-2329 Rhodium/22k Gold Fountain $18.76 = $37.52
1 050-2331 Rhodium/Black Titanium Fountain $17.51 = $17.51
2 050-0379 Rhodium Ligero Pen Kit Fountain $8.08 = $16.16 (check price)
2 050-4045 10k Ligero Pen Kit Fountain $6.25 = $12.50 (check price)
6 050-0057 Large Burgundy Regal Box $7.36 = $44.16

Subtotal = $332.43
Insurance = $5.50
Shipping = $8.95
Subtotal w/Shipping = $346.88
Paypal Fee = $10.72
Total = $357.60

Please send Paypal info and I will pay ASAP.  Thank you again.

David


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike, thank you for keeping eveyone updated with our oder(s). We appreciate the time that you have devoted in allowing us to get a great deal here.

Regards,
-Peter-


----------



## RonRaymond (Sep 21, 2007)

Payment sent...thank you!!!


----------



## randbcrafts (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike & Linda, 
Here is my order:

(10ea.) 050-0410 24k Americana Pen Kit Rollerball $2.43
(5ea.) 050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball Jr. Gent. II Postable $4.87 
(2ea.) 050-4156 Titanium Rollerball Jr. Gent. II Postable  $7.63 
(2ea.) 050-0371 Rhodium Rollerball Jr. Gent. II Postable $8.42 
(2ea.) 050-4177 Black Titanium Rollerball Jr. Gent. II Postable $8.53 
(1ea.) 050-4179 Black Titanium Fountain Jr. Gent. II Postable $10.68 
(2ea.) 050-4622 Copper Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $6.70 
(3ea.) 050-4621 10k Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $7.47 
(2ea.) 050-4623 Rhodium Jr Retro Pen Kit Rollerball $11.13 
(1ea.) 050-2326 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Rollerball $17.20 
(1ea.) 050-2325 Rhodium/22k Gold Jr Statesman II Pen Kit Fountain $18.76 
(3ea.) 050-4063 Cigar Pen Black Titanium $4.87
(3ea.) *050-1420 10k Havana Pen Kit Rollerball $5.53 
(3ea.) *050-0315 Rhodium Havana Pen Kit Rollerball $6.95 
(3ea.) *050-0350 10k Havana Ballpoint Pen Kit $4.40 
(3ea.) *050-0360 Rhodium Havana Ballpoint Pen Kit $5.82 
(3ea.) 050-4040 10k Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $5.19 
(3ea.) 050-0376 Rhodium Jr Gentlemen's Ballpoint Pen Kit Ball Point Pen $8.53 

I come up with: 
Kits	  $326.39 
Shipping  $8.95 
Insurance $5.50 
Paypal	  $0.31 
Paypal 3% $10.23 
Total	  $351.38 
Please let me know if I did that correctly and I'll send paypal.


----------



## alphageek (Sep 21, 2007)

First off, THANKS MUCH for running this.  If your still open for more in part 2, please PM with paypal info for the following:

(5 ea)050-4106 10k Gold Rollerball 	$4.87 	
(3 ea)050-4108 10k Gold Fountain 	$7.92 
(1 ea) 850-4151 Accessory Kit for jr gent II	9.14	
Item total			$57.25 
Insurance			1.65
Shipping			8.95
Subtotal			$67.85 
Paypal 3%			$2.04 
Paypal .31			0.31
Total			$70.20 

Please send email today verifying total and I'll paypal right away!
Dean


----------



## josef (Sep 21, 2007)

Let me echo my thanks to you for running this group buy.  I'm new to the forum and I'm _very_ glad I found it 

If you still have room I would like to order the following:

ONE EACH:
 Items on the list
 050-2330 $17.20 Rhodium/22k Gold Rollerball- Jr. Stat II - Post Cap
 050-2332 $14.15 Rhodium/Black Titanium Rollerball- Jr. Stat II - Post Cap
 050-4132 $24.39 Rhodium/Black Titanium Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball
 050-4130 $27.26 Rhodium/22k Gold Emperor Pen Kit Rollerball

 Items not on the list
 050-4135 $3.24  Bushings - Emperor
 050-9133 $0.41  Replacement Tubes - Emperor
 050-9205 $0.41  Replacement Tubes - Statesman
 050-9159 $0.37  Replacement Tubes - Jr. Stat II - Post Cap
 850-4151 $12.15 Accessory Kit - Jr. Stat II - Post Cap
 379-1000 $16.20 Multi-Pack Abrasive Rolls

 Shipping    $  8.95
 Insurance   $  3.45
 SubTotal    $128.18
 PayPal Flat $  0.31
 PayPal %    $  3.85

 Total       $132.34

Please double check my math and I'll pay right away when I get email confirmation.

Again, thank you!
Josef


----------



## mg_dreyer (Sep 21, 2007)

I would like to order the following:

3	050-0390	Rhodium Cigar	        $7.05	$21.15
3	050-4435	10K Deco Euro	        $3.81	$11.43
5	050-4130	Rhodium Emperor	        $27.26	$136.30
2	050-4132	Black Ti Emperor	$24.39	$48.78
3	050-4020	10K Gentlemens	        $6.70	$20.10
3	050-4460	Ti Gentlemens	        $8.85	$26.55
3	050-0396	Rhodium Gentlemens	$11.29	$33.87
2	050-0397	Rhodium Gentlemens F	$14.02	$28.04
5	050-0378	Rhodium Ligero	        $7.31	$36.55
2	050-4045	10K Fountain	        $4.38	$8.76
1	850-0321	Gentlemens Accessory	$16.00	$16.00
				                $387.53
		        Insurance		$5.50
		        Shipping		$8.95
				                $401.98
		        Paypal		        $12.37
				                $414.35

Please let me know your Paypal name (and that my math is correct) and I will forward Payment tomorrow afternoon.

Thanks in advance,
Mark


----------



## Husky (Sep 21, 2007)

If there is still time to get in on order II, I would like the following:

(4)   050-376  Jr Gent Ballpoint Rhodium   8.54   34.16
(1)   050-4041  Bushings                   3.23    3.23
(3)   050-4157 Tn  Jr gent II Smooth       7.63   22.09
(3)   050-0372 Rhd  Jr gent II smooth      8.42   25.26
(2)   050-478  Blk-Tn  Jr Gent II smooth   8.53   17.06
(2)   050-0374 Rhd Jr gent fountain       10.89   21.78

                              Total               123.58
                                     Shipping       8.95
                                     Insurance      3.45
                                    Pay Pal         4.40

                          Final Total            $140.38

Please email me with your Pay Pal account so I can send the funds.

Thanks for doing this group buy!


----------



## wudwrkr (Sep 22, 2007)

Here's one more if its not too late:
2 050-0378 	Rhodium Ligero Pen Kit Rollerball  7.31	14.62
2 050-0379 	Rhodium Ligero Pen Kit Fountain  5.66	11.32
2 050-4045 	10k Ligero Pen Kit Fountain  4.38  8.76
4 050-0396 	Rhodium Gentlemen's Pen Kit Rollerball 11.29	45.16
2 050-4460 	Titanium Gentlemen's Pen Kit Rollerball 8.85	17.70
4 050-5008 	Black Chrome Artist Sketch Pencil Kit 5.19	20.76
5 050-4495 	Euro Tactile   3.20	16.00
5 050-4490 	Tactile Slimline Pen Kit 2.14	10.70
1 155-1100 	Euro Bushings  3.23	3.23

Subtotal $148..25
Shipping $8.95
Insurance $3.45
Subtotal $160.65
Paypal $4.85
Total $165.50

Let me know if this makes it in and I will send you PayPal right away.

Thanks!!


----------



## Husky (Sep 22, 2007)

PayPal payment sent. Thanks.


----------



## wudwrkr (Sep 22, 2007)

Mike,
Payment was just sent through PayPal.  Thanks for letting me squeeze into this one.


----------



## davdee70 (Oct 3, 2007)

Recieved mine today. All present and accounted for. Thank you for hosting the group buy

David


----------



## eskimo (Oct 3, 2007)

Mike,

I got my package today.  Everything looks great.

Thanks again,

Bob


----------



## rixstix (Oct 3, 2007)

Pkg received today according to the boss who will not be home until tonight.

TNX again for championing this group buy.

PS:  If I didn't say so earlier, IAP donation is my choice for any leftovers


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 3, 2007)

Got mine today in great shape.  Thanks so much for doing this one on short notice.  It was a real deal.


----------



## GaryMGg (Oct 3, 2007)

I received mine tonight -- everything was perfect. Thanks for managing this.


----------



## txbatons (Oct 3, 2007)

Got mine today just fine. Thanks for handling the buy.


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine arrived today,all there.
Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 5, 2007)

I received my goodies[] today.  Thanks for your time and effort doing this group buy.

Mike


----------



## Monty (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine arrived today.
Thanks for running two buys this time around.


----------



## RonRaymond (Oct 5, 2007)

Got my package today, too...everything looks great!  Many thanks to Mike & Linda for taking on this group buy...you're the best!


----------



## LanceD (Oct 5, 2007)

My package came in a couple of days ago. Thanks very much.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 6, 2007)

Got mine!  Thanks - this got me into new pen styles!


----------



## josef (Oct 6, 2007)

My package arrived yesterday in good condition. Thank you very much for going through the trouble.

Best Regards,
Josef


----------



## melogic (Oct 7, 2007)

Got mine yesterday! Thanks for putting this together!


----------



## Husky (Oct 8, 2007)

Was out of town last week. Got my order. Everything was perfect. Thanks for doing this Mike!

Stan


----------



## bananajeep (Oct 10, 2007)

Finally got to the post office to pick up my order yesterday.  Everything looks great.  Thanks again Mike!!

Mike


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 12, 2007)

Finally got mine order today (customs is still slow). Thaks again for doing this Mike.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 12, 2007)

George what about GST and Duties?  How did that work out?


----------



## mikemac (Oct 12, 2007)

Mine arrived today, too.

As for Customs/duties, on an order of 140 US:

PST - 10.78
GST -  8.09
FEE -  5.00

For a total of $23.86. They taxed it under Kits/Models.  

Which is kinda accurate, considering there is "Some assembly required"  []
I didn't have enough cash on hand, so he got 13 dollars in change.

Thanks again for putting this together.
(must resist urge to make pens now)


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Oct 12, 2007)

That's not too bad - I got dinged with more than that for a much cheaper purchase not too long ago - but then again, customs is always a bit of a crapshoot! 

Andrew


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Oct 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> George what about GST and Duties?  How did that work out?


Mike, there's no duty on pen kits, blanks, glue, etc. just 6%GST + 7%PST + a "fee". The "fee" only applies if you are taxed.
The ransom I paid on a declared value of $360US (which customs graciously converted to $354.46 CAD) was:
GST - $21.27
PST - $24.81 (in Manitoba)
Fee - $8.00
Total - $54.08
The $8 fee is what the crooks charge to tell me how much tax I must pay!
If it's sent in a flat-rate envelope or box the fee is $5.
If it's sent XPRESSPOST the fee is $8.
I don't think flat rate offers insurance or signing to acknowledge delivery. So if you want insurance or proof of delivery you're stuck with XPRESSPOST which also means the higher fee and a guarantee of taxes being charged.
When I get stuff via flat-rate (almost always) it quite often is not charged tax or the fee but that seems to be hit and miss. I've had flat-rate packages with a declared value of $15 taxed with the fee and some with values over $100 not taxed.
The only way to escape tax (legally) is for it to be a gift but I don't think the gift is supposed to be more than $60 CAD. 
Oh, and all packages go through customs. I guess it's up to the individual customs guy/gal as to whether taxes are charged.

This is what I've been led to believe so if I've been fibbed to please let me know [:I]

Thanks again for doing this Mike


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Geo in Winnipeg_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I may add,I've also got dinged and had to pay ransom before Canada Post released my goods from this GROUP BUY. My fees amounted to close to $24 CAD ($5 admin fee + 8% provincial tax + 6% federal tax). The reason why my shipment was 'flagged' was because of the sender being identified as a 'retailer' and therefore would not qualify as gift or even for 'commercial samples'. If the sender is NOT identified as a reseller and as a 'friend' who sends pen kits it changes everything. I took advantage of a second GROUP BUY also and kindly got the 'sender' to ship it as a gift and it was NOT flagged by Canada Post. As a result the shipment came accross the border without me paying any taxes or administration fees. 

Before anyone gets on me for tax avoidance. Hear me out.I pay my fair share of taxes to our Canadian goverment for ALL goods and services that are purchased IN Canada. I do not believe that the Canadian government should gouge me and collect for goods that are purchased outside our country. What ever happened to the 'spirit' of NAFTA and so called free trade with the USA? Just my rants and thoughts here and will apologize in advance if  I've hijacked the original intent of this topic.

-Peter-


----------



## scuba (Oct 13, 2007)

I received my box of goodies as well.  Thank you very much!

David


----------



## arioux (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi,

Received everything last week.

Yes, add to pay sale taxes and $5. fee.  Still saved a lot a $$$$ on this group buy.

Thanks a lot for having include me in it and supported shipping out of your country. 

Alfred


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 5, 2007)

Mike,
   Have you heard from CSUSA about the back ordered items? Thank you.

Mike


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 5, 2007)

I called them on Monday and again yesterday.  Both times I was told the b/o was being picked.  I have not got an email saying it has been shipped yet nor has my charge card been billed.  

I will call them again to see if they can enlighten me.  I tried to add to the b/o yesterday and they would not let me because the order had been processed.

Mike


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Dec 10, 2007)

Mike the Rhodium Rollers were shipped on 12-5.  I should have them tomorrow and will have them out the same day.


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you Mike. I noticed that they were in stock on the website and was getting around to asking about them, just did not want to be a bother. Thank you again.  Let me know the additional shipping costs please and I will pay it.

Mike


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 15, 2007)

I received my package today. Thanks for all of your hard work and time doing this buy Mike.

Mike


----------

